# New puppy coming in less than 3 weeks! Need Prep Advice



## arya_the_vizsla (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm getting my puppy soon!!! Her name will be Arya (yes from Game of Thrones ). I'm picking her up on May 26th. I have been a recent lingerer to this site but this is my first post! I'm looking for some general advice on specific issues. I attached a picture that I took when I visited the breeder and picked her. 

Any advice about crating during the day (possibly dog walking)? Each week, I can work remotely 2 or 3 days. Usually Monday/Wednesday or Mon-Wed I have to go into the office. There are a ton of dog walking companies in my area. I was just curious what everyone's take is on them vs other options, whether its the most financially economic option and how I should leave her in the house (crated or secluded in a bathroom or gated in the kitchen) while I am gone. As a 3 month old puppy, they can't hold their bladders for a long time, so I know I have to be around to take her outside until she is old enough to hold it for longer. Unless otherwise stated, I can arrive in the office anytime in the morning that's reasonable and leave around 3-3:30. So that's like 6 hours for the days i'm at the office so a mid-day walk would be perfect. Is it unreasonable to leave a puppy for 3 hours to 4 hours crated when she is still this young? if so, i need some advice. 

If i decide to confine her into a small area - like a bathroom or a kitchen so she can play with her toys and also sleep in her crate - how high of a gate should I get? I've seen some crazy videos of vizslas jumping fences and so I don't want to let her roam free in my backyard while i'm away. 

In short, I just want to know what everyones experiences with leaving their vizslas at home for X hours. 

Thanks in advanced!!!!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

She is so adorable!!!

When we got Miles (16 months), my husband worked at home for a week and we did 2 hour crate intervals. After that we did 2 four hour blocks a day. I would play with him for an hour in the morning, crate 8-12, walk and playtime with me at lunch from 12-1, then back in crate from 1-5. We did not have any trouble and I think 3 hour blocks would be fine for your girl. 

I am a big fan of crate training. I really think it helped with potty training (Miles only had 2 accidents), and you don't have to worry she is breaking out of her gate and getting into something unsafe. 

We started leaving Miles in the dining room/ kitchen area at 7 months and he was loose at 8 months in the house. I hear this is unusual and many crate for 2 years. He is not destructive though so we have been fine. Our second is due within the next week so we may not be so lucky next time! 

I think a dog walker would be great. Make sure to leave a radio or TV on and leave her a safe toy. We also draped a blanket over half the crate which he liked. We also crated at night until 4-5 months. Now he's in our bed.


----------



## arya_the_vizsla (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks for the great response.

Arya is going to be 10 weeks old when I get her. If you got her at 10 weeks, would you do the same exact thing?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

She is a dandy

your blessed 

lots of hours hard work and love ahead

repeat simple commands

feed them close to the same time daily

lead by examples set single word and commands help some

treats as well

potty often

each tool they earn

provide a new one

make it fun but stern

These better then great dogs are still a example of whats Right on the Globe not whats Wrong

they represent Freedom to me

95 percent of the time

what you give you will gain

Be Blessed


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We got Miles at 9 weeks. I think she could do 3 hours right away. Just make sure if you get her on a weekend you practice 1-2 hour sessions before the weekdays start, maybe you could stay home with her Monday that first week so you have 3 days of practice. Miles did not have any trouble holding his bladder for this amount of time. He would get up 1 time per night (we had him stay in crate for 4 hours. If he cried earlier in a calm voice we shushed him and assured him we were there and it was ok, then at 4 hours we got him out to use the bathroom then right back to bed.) He slept through the night after a week or 2. 

She will cry, it's normal. Be strong, if you take her out while she is still crying she will continue for longer and longer durations until she gets her way. Only take her out when she is calm and quiet.


----------



## arya_the_vizsla (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks friends. I am taking the first week off entirely. I'll do two hour intervals with her in the crate for the first half and then 3 hours for the second half. 

She should think I am not home, right? (i.e out of sight and hearing)

Should I set alarms for 3-4 hours throughout the night? What if I don't hear her cry while I am sleeping (even though I do plan on having her crate in my room for the first few weeks/months)?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I would keep her in another room, especially if you are planning to work from home some days. 

I don't think you will have to set an alarm, she will wake you! Just watch the clock and make sure it's 4 hours, our breeder gave us that advice and it worked great for us. She said if we let him out too much he would think he could get out all the time at night. No cuddling or play in the middle of the night, it's all business. Then lots of love in the morning!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

arya_the_vizsla said:


> She should think I am not home, right? (i.e out of sight and hearing)


Not necessarily. You don't want her to exclusively associate the crate with you leaving, so some time in the crate with you in the same room is good too.


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

I got my Tai at 10 weeks and needed help with a dog care facility. I was worried that he'd be in his crate too long, so they'd come at 10AM, then I'd postpone my lunch till 1PM then come home at 4PM. It was a tremendous help for me because they would exercise him in the way that I wanted, send me a picture and a text write up every day of how he was doing, which helped MY separation anxiety (he's never had any!) 

The group was wonderful because they took the time to understand how I was training Tai and it made crate and potty training a breeze! Plus I never thought that paying someone to help with your pup would include picking up his poo in the back yard! Bonus!! Those first weeks (2 actually) were the only times that he ever went in his crate. They watched him for the first month until I was sure he could hold it before I came home.


----------

